# Flapping/Ticking? Noise in Engine Area



## Pittsteeler (Jan 30, 2005)

Just thought I would post here, maybe someone has an idea what this noise is and if it is possibly "normal". I saw other threads regarding a ticking noise, but, those seemed to be of the constant variety.

I do not hear this noise upon acceleration, but, if I accelerate (or am going over 50) past 50 mph, let off the gas and coast, when I reach approx. 44 down to 40 mph I hear a flapping/ticking noise coming from the engine area. It disappears below 40 mph. It is not really loud, just very low.

BTW, the car has less than 350 miles on it.

Thanks for any input. I don't really have a lot of confidence in taking it to the dealer. Isn't that sad.......


----------

